# Harry the silver miniature!



## yazz (Aug 3, 2009)

some shots of harry when he first arrived, and then after a grooming visit ! Also a shot at christmas.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ooooh...love his groomed shot and he is adorable under the tree....look what Santa left you! LOL
_


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Harry's a beaut! I love his play bow in the second photo, he looks like a fun loving happy guy. And what a lovely colour he is.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

what a cutie pie!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute!!! Love the groomed shot!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a beautiful silver poo. Love the puppy bow!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He's a gorgeous color of silver. I love the ears being a little darker. It accents his cute little face. I can't wait for Christmas.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

He is a lovely silver, I love the pic of him bowing all
groomed up!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What an absolutely sweet looking silver boy. I love his stretching out pic.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Harry is so pretty--uh, handsome, I mean. Love his beautiful silver color. Favorite pic is him under the tree.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What a cutey. I so miss having minis.


----------



## yazz (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone ! Yes, he really is amazing...the fourth child we decided not to have ! Can't fathom people going to the trouble to buy a poodle - and then just abandoning them ?? Of course there are 'puppy mills' here too where no doubt the dodgy ones get their pups.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He is a beautiful silver. I love the groomed picture. So cute.


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

Adorable!


----------

